# Monaco Motorhome



## shuter98 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello

I am new and was wanting to get some feedback or instruction how to install a daytime running light in a 2001 Monaco Diplomat Diesel pusher. Hope this is where to put the question?

rick


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Basically need to find a wire that is hot when the ignition is on and that provides the current you need with blowing a fuse/breaker.

BG


----------

